# Thinking about a small danio pond, need to know if possible...



## keetraver (Apr 4, 2012)

So I'm new here, I heard about the existence of this forum on reddit, and i think you guys are probably capable to answer my question.

The thing is I kind of overstocked my 64g (my first tank) visually, the filter seems to cope with the waste but to me it looks crowded. So I would like to relocate some fish. I have for instance 10 danio rerio in this tank and they are so completely hyper I think they stress the denisons a bit. I know people around here (edit: meaning where I live, not necessarily on this forum) keeping them all year long in ponds. I happen to rent an appartment with a garden big enough to install a smallish pond. I would love to have a pond with zebra danio's but I don't want to connect my garden to the electric grid.
I was hoping there would be a way to have a heavily planted pond with a deep (10cm or 4inch) layer of soil without a mechanical filter. 
Does anybody have any experience/tips/alternatives by any chance?

BTW, about me, I accidently rolled into this hobby last august with an unexpected 7g tank. Now I'm the proud owner of a 64g jungleplanted and with a bit too many fish (danio's, tannichytis, checker barbs, kuhli's, denisons, espei's, wood shrimp and ghost shrimp) and a more thoughtfully scaped and still planted 30g with 8 neon, 6 ember and 5head-and-tail-light tetra, 1 (baby) ancistrus and 3 juvenile female betta's and 5 amano and an undefined nr of rcs. In my bedroom the accidental 7g houses 1 female betta, 1 nerite and some plants. I think I may have MTS. i am currently bidding on a 15g on a well known auctioning site.
Just for kicks, here's a pic of the 64g: http://imgur.com/yXEB6


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Welcome to the forum and nice looking 64g.


----------



## PaulG (Oct 10, 2010)

A small solar powered pump might work just to provide water movement. You won't need soil that deep however, an inch or so would be fine and will help to prevent gas buildup.


----------

